# Navarre Pier



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard from a very reliable source that the construction of Navarre Pier is going to start this fall. It is supposed to be 1300ft. long and 3 ft. higher, (yes higher), than the Pensacola pier. I cannot wait but I will not believe it until I see the first piling sunk.


----------



## corn trout (Feb 3, 2008)

i sure hope so, but like you said i will believe it when i see it


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *reelthrill (4/21/2008)*I heard from a very reliable source that the construction of Navarre Pier is going to start this fall. It is supposed to be 1300ft. long and 3 ft. higher, (yes higher), than the Pensacola pier. I cannot wait but I will not believe it until I see the first piling sunk.


great . 

hope they call it an observation pier and not a fishing pier .


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Baitcaster (4/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *reelthrill (4/21/2008)*I heard from a very reliable source that the construction of Navarre Pier is going to start this fall. It is supposed to be 1300ft. long and 3 ft. higher, (yes higher), than the Pensacola pier. I cannot wait but I will not believe it until I see the first piling sunk.
> ...


why???


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

this is a fishing pier












this is a gulf skyscraper


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

it looks more like cobia catching landbased machine to me


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

well, i'd imagine we are going to get an *observation pier*... because anything much smaller won't last long in the event of a *hurricane*


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I respectfully disagree.

seeing how long Navarre pier survived without the deck blow out system, if the new pier was built slightly taller and with the blow out system implimented it would hold fine.

but alas, we will never know .


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

true... personally, i like the height of pensacola pier compared to navarre...

but that's just me...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

seeing fish might be a bit easier from a taller pier, but i love being as close to the fish as i possibly can. especially mackerel fishing. to see a king (10 lbs or 50 lbs) get fired up and smash a bait is intense. i want to be as close as possible. and gaffing fish is considerably easier with less distance between you and the water. 

either way, i wont be able to fish it much because ill be in texas, and even if i was here, i sure as heck wouldnt complain about having ANYTHING on navarre beach. im sure there will be some complainers about the height, but if you hear them, just remind them its a whole heck of a lot better than having no pier at all!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not crazy about the height of the pier but I'm with Will. I'm just thankful that we are going to have a pier again. I have spent countless hoursand had many good times on the old pier and hope that I can relive some of those memories once again.l


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I dunno, it seems like the commerical shown on t.v. where a little boy wants to go out and play in the snow. His mother stops him before going out and starts bundling him up, then she scoots him outside only to realize that he's so "protected" that he can hardly move his arms and legs, thus not being able to play.

kinda like buying a new Ford Mustang ;

- without the V-8

- with skinny tires

- and with big ugly bumpers and nerf bars.

yeah, it's safe, but why bother.

'cuse my rant, I just miss the old pier.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya same JA that said the road would open on Mar 1, 08 as well I bet or his Governmental twin which with the nepotism and graft rampant in Santa Rosa could be his real twin.



Either way don't hold your breath.



:sleeping

Stressless


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that is the funniest signature i've ever seen Stressless!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink


----------

